# Man.... CHP was itchin to bust some Bimmers or something...



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

I've got TWO Passport 8500's - and like an idiot I left them at home (in the Passat and Porsche). I felt pretty naked without radar protection.

I ended up using the OBC speed alert set to 80 mph to keep me semi-legal...


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

This CHP officer, whose beat encompasses a good chunk of the rally route decided to put down his radar gun and join us at the viewpoint and wave at the passing rally. Very cool guy and a bimmer owner to boot!:thumbup: CHP officer watching rally go by


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

Cool shot!

That shot does a great job of showing how much fun people were having too!


----------



## JT///M3 (Feb 16, 2003)

I wanted to know what the heck was going on over there when I passed. Good to know that some cops are cool.

JT


----------



## jaramill (Feb 20, 2002)

StahlGrauM3 said:


> *This CHP officer, whose beat encompasses a good chunk of the rally route decided to put down his radar gun and join us at the viewpoint and wave at the passing rally. Very cool guy and a bimmer owner to boot!:thumbup: CHP officer watching rally go by *


Ah hah!!! So that's what that guy was! I thought he was a park ranger when I drove by in the rally. That's cool that some CHP know we're having just fun.

Gio

P.S. Hey Raffi, nice to meet you again. Didn't recognize you at first but I'm sure I'll see you at some DEs ro Autox. I did notice CHP on the on-ramp coming home on the I01-Fwy south and it was the white camaro, like a snake in the grass ready to pounce. But because I work in Thousand Oaks, and live in LA I drive up and down the I-101 everyday so I know the speedtraps and what cars to watch for. Always look at the on ramps for these guys. They are lurking.


----------

